# Warm weather Bivy or Ultralight tent



## Saucyjack (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking to do some Bikepacking this spring/summer.
Pisgah/Smokies/North Georgia

What are the best Bivy or ultralight tent options?
Most of these will be 2-3 days at the most so thinking a decent bivy and light pad might be best option but would probably prefer tent if weight was close.
Would love to stay under $300 but could stretch budget,

Thoughts on lightweight pads?


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

If you need bug protection, I'd recommend a Hennessy hammock with integral bug net. Packs small. Full bug net. No need for a pad to go with it. For warm weather it is a very compact and light weight shelter. Cost varies with weight and size, but your budget will work just fine.

I have camped ultra lightweight with just a tarp, minimal bag, and a pad. That means that I am meaner than the bugs. My favorite pad is the ancient fold-up Z-Rest, though the self-inflating therm-a-rest pads are smaller.

My current rig is a DIY hammock. I will be adding a bug net before I go out again this spring.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a 2.5 lb. Slumberjack Summer Bivy Shelter (one person) if I think it's gonna rain other wise cheapo mosquito netting with a ground cloth will do.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Lots of options out there....
For light tents Tarp Tents are probably the best way to go for bike packing/touring. 
Tarptent Ultralight Shelters
I wouldn't bother with the rei/backpacker magazine name brand tents. They're quite big, bulky and heavy to strap to a bike. Yes you can 'fast fly' some of them, but then you might as well get a proper tarp/bivy.

For the lightweight water resistant bivy/tarp route there are quite a few options available...here are a couple to get you started.
mountain laurel designs makes nice stuff, long waits at this time of year and a little spendy.
Mountain Laurel Designs - Home Page, MLD tarps bivysack packs, lightweight backpacking, ultralite

for bivies at a lower price point I've been using my first generation Ti goat bivy for over 5 years now and it's still going strong...
Titanium Goat

I just came across this site the other day... Borah Gear 
for under $150 you could have a tarp bivy combo that weighs around a pound.

If you can sew or know someone who can a simple bivy like the one above can be made for, depending on materials and sources, pretty cheap. http://www.lytw8.com/uploads/LytW8_Simple_Bivy_Design.pdf
I'm just finishing up a slightly modified version of the one above using cuben and pertex from Joe at Z Packs.. ZPacks.com Ultralight Backpacking Gear - Shelter

Waterproof/Bivy only options, they're a little trickier depending on your locale. 
montbell makes two,
integral designs, getting a little heavier
MLD used to make one for around 12oz and upwards of $300
The emergency bivys are cheap and totally not breathable.

A good place for this kind of info is the backpackinglight.com forums. Total data mine for anything backpacking/gear related.

Hope that's useful to get you going in the right direction.
Good Luck.
Adam.


----------



## Saucyjack (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks
Ended up snagging a good deal on a Nemo GoGo bivy...will see how it works.


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

*Blackburn EX-1 rear rack?*

I am planning my first off-road tour this summer, just a few days, but trying to learn what kinds of equipment I need. I have old Madden panniers from bike touring 20 years ago, so was wondering if the Blackburn rear rack would make a suitable option for doing the tour cheaply. I realize that it is not as light as a bikepacking setup, but I can't afford to outfit two bikes with bikepacking gear until I see if I am going to get into it more. Also, we will be going hut-to-hut in CO, don't need as much gear, so the extra weight of the racks doesn't worry me too much.

I used Blackburn racks a long time ago, but they will not fit on current bikes which have disc brakes and no rack eyelets. Anyone had any experience with using one of these racks?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Gabbard,

I have not used Blackburn racks but from what I have read they are a reputable choice for off road touring. I own a Tubus Vega that sits on my Surly LHT. I've used it a bunch on mixed terrain tours with panniers and it has held up perfectly, granted gravel roads and singletrack pose different demands on the bike/rack. 

Many riders have completed tour divide with racks with stuff sacks strapped to them. I've seen many cycle tourists carrying everything including the kitchen sink on their racks on some pretty rough roads and they've had success. 

Look into old man mountain racks.

There is a stickied thread that talks about racks and seat bags, perhaps posting in there will garner more info.

Adam.


----------



## tefloncoated (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been very happy with the Alps Zephyr 2 tent. Light enough for the backpack, big enough for two people. No condensation, good ventilation... a very solid backpacking tent and not expensive at all.

For the pad, after comparing a few available options, i chose the Big Agnes Air Core sleeping pad. The Exped SynMat was my second choice, but it was more expensive for the same performance.

Both the tent and the pad are in my backpack now and kept my gear budget under 200 bucks.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

I enjoy the hammock... getting off the ground is nice. The problem is precip with those things.

Bivy... light weight, good protection and very storm resistant. But if you need to sprawl out and blog or something, it isn't ideal.

Small light-weight tent... less storm resistant, but you have sprawl space... heaviest option usually. 


If I plan on being out for 2-3 days, I let the weather decide for me. If it is supposed to be dry, hammock.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

I use a Mesh Bivy from Marmot and like it a lot (see demonstration below). Keeps out insects and almost like sleeping under the stars. If it rains I set it up under an ultralight Noah's Tarp from Kelty. Combined weight of the two is less than my backpacker's tent I have seen the bivy on the internet for less than $100..You should be able to buy both for less than $225

Marmot's Curly's Clips: The Marmot Mesh Bivy - YouTube


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

OmaHaq said:


> I enjoy the hammock... getting off the ground is nice. The problem is precip with those things.


are you getting water creeping down the ropes or blowing under the tarp or what?


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

The Contrail tarptent weighs 24oz and costs $200. Bivy plus tarp are similar weight. I like the idea of tarps but too confining for me.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

The volume of your gear should just as important a consideration as the weight. I have a tarptent moment that I got for bike touring and I love the thing for it's space and livability. For bikepacking trips though a tarp and bivy are the only way to go for me not only because the combo is significantly lighter...I just made a cuben tarp that's less than 4 oz and a bivy that's not much more, but their packed size is a lot smaller meaning more on the bike and less on my back.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Have been really pleased with my Hennessey hammock setup. A bit bulkier/heavier than a more minimalist tarp setup but far more comfortable imo. I'd rather carry a bit more and sleep good at night. Even in rain and snow I have stayed really cozy all night in the hammock. Regardless of weather if there are trees where I'm going I'll be in the hammock for sure.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

*Hammocks rock.*



Jiff24 said:


> Have been really pleased with my Hennessey hammock setup. A bit bulkier/heavier than a more minimalist tarp setup but far more comfortable imo. I'd rather carry a bit more and sleep good at night. Even in rain and snow I have stayed really cozy all night in the hammock. Regardless of weather if there are trees where I'm going I'll be in the hammock for sure.


I second the Hennessy Hammock recommendation. They're not the lightest option and not the most packable, but there's certainly a tradeoff in comfort vs. weight, as usual. Hammocks just prevail in terms of ease of setup, keeping you dry in any kind of downpour (since you don't have to worry about drainage under you and the hammock comes with a super easy to set up expansive tarp), and you don't need flat ground to set it up. 
The one big thing I'd highly recommend is to bring a sleeping pad too. You can sit on it while making food and it keeps you warm in the hammock. I'm in Colorado and even in summer i froze my ass off without a full-length sleeping pad. Your underside is exposed to the air and even only at 40 degrees, I got cold without a pad.

If you're over 6ft tall, do NOT get the lightest hammock they have and pay attention to their height recommendations. I initially ordered the Ultralight asym because it said it slept a person up to 6ft tall...and it was too tight, and i'm only 6 ft. 1". The cool thing about Hennessy is their guarantee. They exchanged my hammock for a Explorer Ultralight Asym for just the cost difference in the hammocks...after I had used the hammock for a 5 day tour!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

OmaHaq said:


> I enjoy the hammock... getting off the ground is nice. The problem is precip with those things.
> 
> Bivy... light weight, good protection and very storm resistant. But if you need to sprawl out and blog or something, it isn't ideal.
> 
> ...


yeah, why does your hammock give you troubles with precip? not an issue for mine. I greatly prefer it when it's above freezing. below freezing is possible in the hammock but requires gear I don't have yet. in that situation, I go to ground because I have some of that gear already, and I use a Shires Tarptent Cloudburst 2 for when there's no snow loading issues and an old Eureka dome tent that will work fine with a little snow.

I just can't see the attraction of a bivy. They're small and lightweight, yes, but being cooped up in one of those tiny things is not my idea of comfortable.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a BugaBivy at a good discount from geartrade.com. I think using this is less claustrophobic with the hoop pole raising the material off your head. It has a side-entry zipper. It weighs quite a bit more (9 oz.) than the Borah side-zip bivy, though.

I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it might be my preferred shelter, along with a tarp, for biking since it doesn't need trekking poles for support like my Alpinlite (now Yama) Bug Shelter.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Saucyjack said:


> What are the best Bivy or ultralight tent options?


Every bivy I have used is warm and a bit "moist" in anything, but cold weather. Not to mention the lack of space.

With UL tents down to 2lbs for a 1 man unit they are hard to beat for weight, space and weather protection.

I own a Hennessy hammock and it's not a particularly light option, but there are times when it makes sense given the terrain.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a Robens Stratos 4 man tent that weighs 1.25Kg (2 3/4lb). It also packs up small and doesn't require poles, as long as you can find a stick. at that weight it is fine to take solo, I could get something slightly lighter and smaller packing but we don't need sleeping bags out here in the tropics, just use a silk liner and Klymit Inertia X lite 3/4 sleeping pads. Can get sudden heavy downpours here and lots of bugs, also bivvies are awful in 35'C / 90% humidity - vented tents my preferred option - with a small battery operated fan


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Meriwether said:


> Hammocks just prevail in terms of ease of setup, keeping you dry in any kind of downpour (since you don't have to worry about drainage under you and the hammock comes with a super easy to set up expansive tarp), and you don't need flat ground to set it up.


there's a great trip report that was posted recently where the guy spent an hour looking for a place that was okay to set up his tent, and eventually returned to the first spot he had considered unacceptable. no such problems in a hammock. if you do it right, you wouldn't even need two trees - a tree and a stout bush would suffice - just tie off to the bottom of the bush, and run the support rope up and over your bike seat.

still, if you have the $$$, and can get decent sleep on the ground, a really good tent is lighter and more compact than a hammock.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

My preference for bivy/tarp is largely based on my desire to feel like I'm sleeping outside when I'm on a trip. As long as I don't get wet (both from the outside or inside), a bivy and an 8'x5' tarp is adequate for me. A bivy/tarp may not be the best for your locale but they work great where I live/ride. UL breathable topped bivy's are the recommendation I am making, not a goretex sweat box, or something of that sort. Pertex, Momentum, these types of materials. I'm sure if I lived somewhere or was planning a trip somewhere with intense humidity and heat I would probably just use a bug bivy or net tent or something of that nature with a tarp.

Many nights I don't set up the tarp and just bivy out, those nights are the best. I personally don't want walls around me. I like to be able to see what's going on before I go to bed, to stare at the night sky, for my eyes to play tricks on me as they adjust to the dark. To try to see what that sound in the distance was when I hear a branch break or footsteps, or what I probably just think are footsteps. To see the first rays of light in the morning, I want to be outside, no walls around. That's just me though, that's an important part of my wilderness experience. I ride all the time, I don't sleep outside all the time.

And sorry, but for some of us a 2 lbs tent might as well be a 5 lbs tent because that's still just entirely too heavy! ;P

Pic from a trip in K-country last summer. lot's of trees for hammocks but I'm a dedicated ground sleeper!

beers,
Adam.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> you wouldn't even need two trees - a tree and a stout bush would suffice - just tie off to the bottom of the bush, and run the support rope up and over your bike seat.


Good tip, tnx ! :thumbsup:


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

This place has some cool stuff. Finished products and also materials to DIY.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

FTC Rider said:


> The Contrail tarptent weighs 24oz and costs $200. Bivy plus tarp are similar weight. I like the idea of tarps but too confining for me.


i went this way... i also have a hennessy and i have done the tarp and e-bivy.


IMAG4271 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

the contrail cuts weight out of the hammock setup, and is just about the same weight as the e-bivy + tarp (admittedly heavy tarp) - but that was stringing up the tarp with trees and a royal pain at night in the dark when tired.

love the hammock for sleeping. not so much when its cold. and its a bit heavy. i could move to an ultralight... but i think the contrail is a great compromise for the east coast over a bivy (bugs, bugs, etc.)


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

SOL Adventure Bivy with bug net. No sleeping bag.


----------

